# New YT1332 :drool:



## JnC

Seems like an all new model, an upgrade from the last year YT1232

Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Snowblowers :: Snowblowers :: YT1332












with the USD to CAD exchange rate and 13% HST thats around 4800 USD :smiley-shocked029::smiley-shocked029:, heft investment but not bad for a machine that would pretty much take care of all your snowblower needs for the rest of your life with next to no maintenance. :wub::wub:


----------



## LSxPoweredSorento

That thing is gorgeous... However that is a tough chunk of change to swallow for something that gets limited use here in NE Ohio.... That's kind of my personal stance on snowmobiles too. LoL. Although with them you _CAN_ I guess take them to the snow.
For the price of this blower you could buy a MEAN used Yamaha Grizzly and toss a plow on it. Heck, it's almost the price of a brand new Grizzly 450. I bought one new in 2009. It may be only a 450 but with options like a push button locking front differential it shocked the owners of the big bikes.
I tossed a plow on it and it pushed the heaviest snow with ease lol. 
Now if you have the money to burn.... Then heck. I'd buy it then myself haha. 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan

It must be built on the "heavier duty" side of things as according to the spec sheets of the HSS1332ATD and a Yamaha YT1332 the Yamaha is a little bit heavier (only 240lbs heavier.....!!!) :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## stromr

Wish they still sold them in USA!


----------



## hori

that beast would last a lifetime...wish I could see a video review


----------



## GregNL

I dropped into my local Yamaha dealer last week to pick up a bottle of Yamalube Ring Free Plus, I got to meet the entire family. From right to left: YT624EJ, YS1028J, YT1332ED










The YT1332D is a TANK! The Falken Tire rubber tracks are driven by cast iron cogs. The forward and reverse speed control lever locks in place in a fine tooth selector below the dash console. There's no trigger grip turning on this beast. Lock your speed, angle your chute and you steer using 2 independent center located levers like from an old D9 Dozer. I wouldn't have this thing anywhere near vehicles, pets or babies as the time you figure out how to stop somethings getting damaged. It's a beautiful machine though it lacks simplicity for ease of use. I wish they made a YT826, it would fit perfectly between the already monstrous YS1028J and the slightly undersized looking YT624EJ. The 624 would benefit immensely from a higher bucket and bucket extension as on the old models for ultimate snow collection though drift cutters can be purchased from Yamaha. The 624 is much smaller looking and lower in person, it only looks larger here due to the perspective of the photo. It's a lot smaller than the 1028.


----------



## dhazelton

Comes with Falken tires!


----------



## hori

cool pic Greg...any reports from the dealer on the performance of the 1332?


----------



## Loco-diablo

Wow!! Nice, but that's big money for a snow blower! I get sick of my Ariens blowers before I wear them out.. not sure I'd want the same machine for the rest of my life! Life is too short!! LOL!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duff Daddy

That 1332 gives me the tingles

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLawrence08648

What is the purpose of that big bar that goes across the top of the auger housing.


----------



## clamdigger

Drift cutter.


----------



## GregNL

hori said:


> cool pic Greg...any reports from the dealer on the performance of the 1332?


They said it was absolutely INSANE! They tried it out around the building a bit though we haven't had enough snow to do much. The 1028 is an unbelievably powerful unit already but watching the 1332 machine gun snow over 75 feet was just amazing. Everyone I talked to there about its performance would just smile and laugh. I mentioned about getting a few videos of it in action as there are none to be found currently, the rep on the service counter said he'll try to get some next chance he gets.

Here's a better perspective photo the Yamaha dealer posted on Facebook earlier today:










Some eye candy from September 2016, a few 1028's and a load of 624's:


----------



## hori

great pic of all three, would love to see a video of the 1332 in action someday.. thanks again


----------



## GregNL

hori said:


> great pic of all three, would love to see a video of the 1332 in action someday.. thanks again


My guess it would be very similar to the YT1232ED which seems to have been replaced by the YT1332ED. You can see how often he had to adjust the controls, I believe the 1332 is even more complex, I'd have to install an emergency shut down switch for safety reasons. I like my small 624 as I can finesse around the vehicles and small spaces with ease creating as little shovel work as possible. The one key feature I love about the flagship model is the exposed auger as it will chew through old ice and snow with ease plus tackle EOD mounds effortlessly:


----------



## Coby7

He's obviously not used to the machine yet, plus it's not broken in yet either.


----------



## benson_craig

Any one else have one of these beasts?
We have a 928 Yamaha at work, a Honda 928 at home. Thinking my next blower may be a Yamaha


----------



## drmerdp

I haven’t seen anyone on the forum with a Yt1332, They are so darn expensive... might be why.


----------



## benson_craig

drmerdp said:


> I haven’t seen anyone on the forum with a Yt1332, They are so darn expensive... might be why.


Yeah the price is brutal


----------

